

UK: Police services such as crime investigation could be privatised - stfu
http://www.channel4.com/news/police-services-could-be-privatised

======
jameskilton
Wow. Hugh Laurie and Steven Fry were well ahead of their time. I have to
imagine they'll be shaking their heads when they hear of this.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CkltzGAxY>

~~~
softbuilder
Robocop.

